# international folkboat phrf???



## coondogger (Oct 2, 2003)

The only phrf base rating I can find for an International Folkboat is by the San Francisco Bay Area PHRF. I cannot find one for New England. Does anyone know what it might be for the New England area? I know there are regional differences, but how much I have now idea.


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

usually, if you are applying for a PHRF #, the local PHRF committee will assign you one based either on an existing local # or they will search (as you did) and find the closest one. If they can only find the PHRF # of the San Fran area PHRF, they more than likely will use that #. There is a big guide that PHRF committess in every region have that they use to get a # for your boat.


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

just another addition....look at www.phrf.org

the western LI sound Phrf lists the folkboat at 312.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Actually, a folkboat is a lot better than 300 prhf. In fact, if you look into it, you will find they are a lot quicker than you think.

"20 small boats to take you anywhere" lists the folkboat as having a rating as follows:

international 26ft folkboat without inboard propeller: 234 (easy to remember no?)
with a propeller, it states she comes in at 242.

There you are.

A 300 rating may be for a 25 foot (original folkboat) with a prop, still, I think it is a lot faster than that.

Cheers,
Mick.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This boat is rated under Folkboat 26 (5 areas ranging from 246 to 312) average about 276, Folkboat FR (Lake Ontario) at 264, Folkboat Nordic ( 2 areas) 276 & 252, Folkboat WD (2 areas) 300


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry - too many POST REPLY buttons and I keep hitting wrong one.

Chesepeake is 282 OB 288 IB. There are listings in 2005 US Sailing PHRF manual under Folkboat 26 (5 areas), Folkboat WD (2 areas), Folkboat Nordic (2 areas), Folkboat FR (1 area), Int'l Folkboat 26 FG OB (5 areas), Int'l Folkboat IB (3 areas). Ratings range from 224 to 312. Average is about 280. Good luck with this. Contact your local rating assoiaction.

Mike
Full Tilt 2

PS. I seem to have been demoted to a junior member and have a new login name. Guess that's what happens when you can't hit the POST button properly.


----------

